# Looking for a new rdta.



## Crittilian23 (14/11/18)

Good day. 

I'm looking for a new rdta. 
I'm currently using a limitless rdta witch I'm borrowing from a friend. 

I've been looking around and the Pyro v2 looks like a good contender.

What other rdta's are on the market at the moment looking for something with decent flavour and good cloud production.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (14/11/18)

Crittilian23 said:


> Good day.
> 
> I'm looking for a new rdta.
> I'm currently using a limitless rdta witch I'm borrowing from a friend.
> ...


i have a Pyro V2 that i use not nearly enough. good flavor, solid design. it’s has its own pro’s and con’s.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (14/11/18)

Agree with the PYRO V2. Bought a V1 for the wife and it's the best flavour from an RDTA I've experienced. 4ml tank is relatively big too. I'm waiting fo someone to have a special and will get myself one too! 

The DJV Dejavu is up there in terms of quality and flavour but the tiny tank lets it down.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crittilian23 (14/11/18)

Thanks all. 

What about the
*WOTOFO FARIS 24MM BF RDTA*

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## CosmicGopher (14/11/18)

Another one that looks promising is the Tauren RDTA. One that I really like is the Peerless RDTA, and another really good one is the Asmodus RDTA.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ace_d_house_cat (14/11/18)

CosmicGopher said:


> Another one that looks promising is the Tauren RDTA. One that I really like is the Peerless RDTA, and another really good one is the Asmodus RDTA.



If you're interested in a Peerless RDTA you can have mine for two hundred Randelas.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## lesvaches (14/11/18)

i am looking at getting the nicomore M1 from BLCK.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Daniel (14/11/18)

Look at this one as well , looks very interesting :

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Crittilian23 (15/11/18)

Thanks all. I have taken a look at the suggestions, will be going to some vape shops on sat and will let everyone know what i ended up on getting.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crittilian23 (17/11/18)

Ended up with the faris so far so good

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Paul33 (18/11/18)

Crittilian23 said:


> Ended up with the faris so far so good


And how’s it treating you so far?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Crittilian23 (20/11/18)

Paul33 said:


> And how’s it treating you so far?


Not bad hey. 

I want to try some bigger claptons in it. 
Just threw some 26/32 kanthal claptons in it to get me started.

Reactions: Like 3


----------

